# Series 2 for sale (2 DT, 2 ST)



## mkkelly75 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 2 Series 2 Dual Tuner 80GB TiVo's for sale and 2 Single Tuners 40GB for sale.

Here is the link to the eBay auction for 2 Dual Tuners. I would be willing to let them go for less to someone here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330429379503&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Wireless G Adapter:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330429382519&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I also have a Hughes DirecTiVo SD-DVR120 with no HDD. I stole it a few years back when I dropped DirecTV.

Switched to 2 TiVo HD's and didn't want to pay for the additional TiVo service...

Make me an offer.

Thanks,


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 13, 2005)

Going....going....gone.


----------

